# Astronomy Stuff



## Abernovo (Jul 23, 2012)

I searched, but couldn't find a thread for astronomy related issues anywhere on the Chrons. If there is one, Mods, please feel free to merge this in. I can't be the only one with a telescope but I couldn't find much discussion of the subject.

Anyway, I noticed that the International Space Station is going to be visible over large swathes of the UK tomorrow morning - around 0600. Visible here as well, but at the unholy hour of 0300!

On a side note, I found all this on a useful website: spacestationfinder.com (I use it off a Chrome app, but it should be fine in any browser). You type in your local city and it tells you the time, direction and angle to watch. The only downside is that it only gives you details of any passes in the next 24 hours.

So if anyone has any astronomy tips or news (meteor showers, comets, visible supernovae etc) that might be of interest to any of us who stare at the sky, please share.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 23, 2012)

Can I ask what telescope you've got, Aber?  My other half is interested in astronomy but faffing around with binoculars -- which is what we've done in the past looking for comets and meteor showers -- means we miss so much, and we were half-thinking of getting something better for him.


----------



## Abernovo (Jul 23, 2012)

I've got a very basic and now pretty old Tasco. I got it second hand off my mother, so I don't even know all the measurements on it. It's fine for my needs, though and, purely from my experience, I'd consider another of their scopes. I'm purely the amateur, so sorry if that's not much help. 

I've been looking around for a new one and have found several (different brands) at a reasonable price, so I'll have to save up the pennies.


----------



## Metryq (Jul 24, 2012)

Judge, I'm no expert on amateur telescopes, but most of the models on the market are reflectors—variations on the Newtonian. Some are very inexpensively made from cardboard tubes, while others are metal and plastic and may have a motorized mount with a small computer to locate objects in the sky by coordinates. Some of these motorized 'scopes will also accept a connection from a laptop computer driven by many popular software apps. 

The biggest bang for the buck is the Dobsonian design, a reflector with a very simple mount. Dobsonians typically have very large primary mirrors, which means great light-gathering power. (Magnification is controlled by eyepieces.) In other words, for what you might pay for a fancy 10 cm Newtonian you could buy a 50 cm Dobsonian. The Newtonian with the motorized drive would be best for astro-photography because it will keep the object in view (countering the Earth's rotation), while the Dobsonian with the huge mirror will pull in very faint objects (nebulae and the like). A Dobsonian is like oversized binoculars. Some are designed with an open frame so that they can be disassembled for easy transport.


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2012)

The Judge said:


> My other half is interested in astronomy but faffing around with binoculars


 Wide aperture lens binoculars, that let lots of light in, with a relatively low magnification, are actually the best value for your money - unless you want to spend thousands of pounds on a proper telescope. Those very small telescopes (not the one Metryq just showed) are just kids toys; the images are too blurred to be useful. If you are worried about keeping the binoculars still, you can buy mounts for them, just like telescope mounts.

I subscribe to emails from http://spaceweather.com/
They give you all the information on CMEs and auroras, satellites, near Earth asteroids, comets and planets that you need to see them.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, both.  I'll get him to have a look.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm with Dave on this. Binoculars are by far the best vale for money, especially when used with a mount.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm also with Dave, but about spaceweather.com, best site for finding out when things are gonna flash in the sky.


----------



## Metryq (Jul 24, 2012)

I get the spaceweather reports, also, but if anything really cool is on the board, it is guaranteed to be overcast around here.


----------

